# Atlanta Area



## kmallette (Mar 18, 2011)

I am new and trying to find good places to ride. I live in the Kennesaw area north of Atlanta. Can anyone give me some suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out the Silver Comet Trail :thumbsup: : 

http://vimeo.com/16655930
http://www.silvercometga.com/


----------



## litso (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I just started biking myself, this looks like a really nice place to ride! I have one question though, how hilly is this trail? I'm pretty out of shape, and I'd like to take my fiancée along as well, too many hills would wear us out pretty quickly right now though.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

litso said:


> Thanks for the links. I just started biking myself, this looks like a really nice place to ride! I have one question though, how hilly is this trail? I'm pretty out of shape, and I'd like to take my fiancée along as well, too many hills would wear us out pretty quickly right now though.


Sounds like a great time! :thumbsup: I think you'll enjoy it... it's pretty flat. The trail is built on an abandoned railroad line, so you know it's pretty flat and smooth... nice. 
We roller-bladed for several miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

One of the best places to ride in the Atlanta area is Silk Sheets. It is an area off Fulton Industrial about 12 miles from I-20 that is very rural for being so close to the city. You can figure out rides from 25 to about 60 miles and never make any loops. Do a Google search for "Silk Sheets Atlanta" and you should be able to come up with plenty of info. Silver Comet is great for a beginning rider, but it is pretty flat and gets boring after riding it for a couple of months.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

GA1911 said:


> One of the best places to ride in the Atlanta area is Silk Sheets. It is an area off Fulton Industrial about 12 miles from I-20 that is very rural for being so close to the city. You can figure out rides from 25 to about 60 miles and never make any loops. Do a Google search for "Silk Sheets Atlanta" and you should be able to come up with plenty of info. Silver Comet is great for a beginning rider, but it is pretty flat and gets boring after riding it for a couple of months.


Silk Sheets is a great place to ride. Very scenic, low traffic and nice rolling hills. I used to ride it about once every week or two. I haven't hit it this year yet and really need to get my tail out there.

I used to live about 1/4 mile off of the Comet. It can indeed get boring after a while. The Cobb county section has the smoothest pavement but also the highest volume of traffic....walkers, runners, rollerbladers, kids on bikes, people walking pets, and cyclists. The Paulding county section and points west are a lot better if you're looking for less traffic.


----------

